# Best night so far for me.



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Gigged from 2am until 5:45. 92 fish.. Found me a nice spot where no one goes apparently. 

Sorry for the poor picture quality, I'm tired ;/.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

a flounder driveway!! thats what i want!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's about as many as I gig during an entire year.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Your a freaking idot. Really?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

frayedknot said:


> Your a freaking idot. Really?


How so?

And if you're gonna call someone a freaking idiot you might wanna learn the difference in your and you're. It kinda hurts your cause a little.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wish I had one of those restricted species license. Better yet, where exactly you were...


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I'm Over on the east coast now CurDog, But I still like this forums and the people on it so I still post here ;/.. 

But if it helps, a high moon with very clear water near an inlet, back in some creeks on oysters where the fish were standing on top of each other 20minutes before low tide even hit.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

frayedknot said:


> Your a freaking idot. Really?




I'm gonna just have to take a wild guess and say it's he doesn't know I have my RS endorsement. 

calm down :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

And it looks like a few Stone Crab Claws to go with them.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

jtrump said:


> I'm Over on the east coast now CurDog, But I still like this forums and the people on it so I still post here ;/..
> 
> But if it helps, a high moon with very clear water near an inlet, back in some creeks on oysters where the fish were standing on top of each other 20minutes before low tide even hit.


That's a bit of travelling for me, but if I knew I could gig that many, I'd make the trip. Being stacked on each other as you said, makes you wonder if they were in a early jubilee or just down right hungry? None the less, that's a Super fine catch.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good lord what i would do for a night like that. Im about to hook my boat up and head your way! Lol flounder are my arch nemesis im commercial to but its hard to find just a rec limit around here. I think ima get my alabama liscence just to gig. Or either start visiting you a few days a week. Haha

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

jmun man it isn't any easier over here.. I've spent many many many hours up on the frost of that boat and never seen anything like this. When it's going good around here, a decent night is around 70-85lbs. some mixed fish and then that one 8-9lb fish that makes the night.

Those stone crab claws are what I had for breakfast.. Had to put on my leather gloves once I saw they were out and walking about, I've got this little thing that's like a sturdy trash picker-uper it just holds them while I pillage their delicious claw


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jtrump said:


> jmun man it isn't any easier over here.. I've spent many many many hours up on the frost of that boat and never seen anything like this. When it's going good around here, a decent night is around 70-85lbs. some mixed fish and then that one 8-9lb fish that makes the night.
> 
> Those stone crab claws are what I had for breakfast.. Had to put on my leather gloves once I saw they were out and walking about, I've got this little thing that's like a sturdy trash picker-uper it just holds them while I pillage their delicious claw


Id be good with that right now. Lets just say if i just flounder gigged id be in pretty big trouble. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Now that's a fine haul of flatties.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I just assumed that you were a local private guy and no way you had 10 people on your boat. My apologies.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

No hard feelings, but you know what they say about assuming


----------

